# Chicken Or Pork Adobo



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2002)

This is an excellent dish with a great flavor.  One of our favorites.

3 lbs. chicken pieces (we use thighs) or pork butt
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 garlic cloves, crushed
1/4 tsp. peppercorns, crushed
1 bay leaf

If using pork cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces.  In a large sauce pot combine all ingredients.  Cover and let stand for 1 to 3 hours.

Bring to a boil; lower heat and simmer for 30 minutes (45 minutes for pork).  Uncover and simmer for 15 more minutes or until liquid evaporates and chicken or pork is lightly browned.  

6 servings.

MY NOTE:  I don't marinate and I cook in my pressure cooker for about 45 minutes.  Falls off the bone.  I serve with white rice that is sauteed in oil with fresh thyme leaves until lightly browned, put in casserole dish with appropriate amount of water and baked covered in oven until rice is done.


----------

